# How to post a video



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Help me out?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thesteelstring said:


> Help me out?


Paste a YouTube video link in the post editor here - you don't have to add any code around the link. You can hit the quote button on this post to see what I did. :thumbup:

Oh, and subscribe to this guy if you haven't already...


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Ware said:


> Thesteelstring said:
> 
> 
> > Help me out?
> ...


How about a video from my phone?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Thesteelstring said:


> How about a video from my phone?


Like one that you filmed?


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Thesteelstring said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Thesteelstring said:
> ...


Create a simple YouTube account and then post it to YouTube, copy here. It's actually not too complicated if you don't try to make the video a high definition production like some of the guys who have active channels on this forum. Posting a video you made is fairly easy.


----------



## Thesteelstring (May 23, 2018)

Great. Thanks fellas!


----------

